
Xerox Built the Ultimate Transportation App for Los Angeles - dpflan
http://fortune.com/2016/01/28/xerox-los-angeles-traffic/
======
dpflan
Case Study:
[http://www.xerox.com/downloads/dl/usa/en/bpo/casestudies/bpo...](http://www.xerox.com/downloads/dl/usa/en/bpo/casestudies/bpo_casestudy_la_express_park.pdf)

